# קרדיטים



## djtuli (21/4/13)

קרדיטים


----------



## djtuli (21/4/13)

אז מי אנחנו?? 
אורטל (26)- עורכת וידאו ומתרגלת לעריכת וידאו
דניאל(26)- סטודנט
נתנייתים שלא פשעו מעולם

איך הכרנו? פייסבוק. כן פייסבוק
את הדייט הראשון שלי סיכמנו בכמעט 4 שעות במעבר ממסעדה למסעדה
למרות שאני מגיעה מבית דתי והוא מבית חילוני נתנו לזה הזדמנות
ומאז לא נפרדנו
ברגע שעברנו לגור יחד אחרי כמעט שנתיים הוא הציע לי נישואים


----------



## HadarGulash (21/4/13)

איזה כיף  
ואיזה לא כיף שרק עכשיו את מתחילה, זה אומר F5 ברבאק...

מזל טוב 

נשמע מעניין זוג חילוני-דתי... אם בא לך לפרט קצת איך זה עובד אני אשמח לשמוע...


----------



## djtuli (21/4/13)

איך זה עובד? 
יש לנו עוד זוג חברים שגם חיים ככה והמקרה שלהם יותר קיצוני כי הוא ספק יהודי (בסוף נתנו לו תעודות לפני החתונה) והיא דתיה עדיין (גם אחרי החתונה) והם מאוד מכבדים אחד את השני ומסתדרים לא רע

כשיש הבנה וכבוד הדדי אז דברים עובדים. לא תיכננתי לחיות עם מישהו חילוני כל חיי אבל מצד שני לא הייתי בטוחה שאשאר דתיה
אנחנו מנהלים בית מסורתי היום. שומרים כשרות כמו שצריך ומקיימים שבת כמו שצריך (לא כמו שהייתי עושה ולא כמו שהוא היה עושה)
הפערים בנינו היו בכל מיני דברים לא רק בדת אבל חלקם צמצמנו וחלקם נשארו כמו שהם
אנחנו בסך הכל זוג מעניין שתמיד יש לו מה להראות וללמד אחד את השני

מאחלת לכולם למצוא אהבה וכמובן להצליח לשמר אותה לזמן ארוך


----------



## לולית23 (21/4/13)

יש!!! 
איזה כיף!


----------



## djtuli (21/4/13)

ההצעה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ביום העצמאות שעבר נסענו למכתש רמון עם חברים לטיול אוהלים.
בבוקר ממש עם השקיעה (5 לפנות בוקר) עלינו על הר קטן והכנו לנו קפה עד גזיה
ואז כשהנוף הגיע לשיא יופיו (הזריחה) הוציא דניאל טבעת והציע לי
החברים שהיו איתנו היו אמורים לצלם אבל הם בקושי קמו אז לצערי אין הרבה תמונות

את הטבעת ראיתי כמה ימים לפני בחלון ראווה ולכן קצת חשדתי שזה הולך לקרות


----------



## לולית23 (21/4/13)

איזה טבעת מיוחדת! 
איזה אבן זאת? 
אגב לא הבנתי איך ראית אותה וידעת שזה הולך לקרות? ראיתם אותה יחד?


----------



## djtuli (21/4/13)

ראינו אותה יחד 
ידענו לפני מה אנחנו עומדים
הסיפור הוא שהוא הציע לי פעם אחת לפני אבל אני לא רציתי (כי זה לא היתה באמת הצעה זה היה יותר כמו ישבנו וניהלנו שיחה קצת סוערת שהסתיימה ב: "אני רוצה להתחתן איתך")
אז ביקשתי שאם הוא רוצה שיציע באמת ולא רק כדי שאני אחייך ואשתוק
בתכלס גם כשהוא הציע בפעם השניה חייכתי ושתקתי. אה, אחרי שאמרתי כן


----------



## djtuli (21/4/13)

האבן נקראת בלו טופז 
הטבעת הזו זה הדבר שלקח לי הכי הרבה זמן. כל פעם שנכנסו לחנות תכשיטים הראו לי טבעות רגילות כאלה ואני חיפשתי משהו מממשששש מיוחד.
בסוף מצאתי את הפרשס שלי


----------



## Piece of Wood (21/4/13)

מאיפה הטבעת?


----------



## djtuli (21/4/13)

נתניה- "תכשיטי שור" ברחוב הרצל


----------



## ronitvas (21/4/13)

אוהבת את הטבעת!


----------



## miriti83 (22/4/13)

ממש מיוחדת ויפה!


----------



## djtuli (21/4/13)

ההכנות מתחילות 
אנחנו לא בטוחים מתי לסגור ומתחילים לטייל בין מקומות. לבסוף מחליטים לסגור בהחלטה של הרגע ה90. מותירים לעצמנו *39* יום להתארגנות שזה המינימום שניתן לפתוח תיק ברבנות....
יז יאללה להתחיל לזוז!!!!!


----------



## djtuli (21/4/13)

הזמנות 
מה לעשות... אנחנו שני אנשים יצירתיים שמאוד אוהבים לעשות דברים DIY
אז זרמנו ולקנו יום שבת אחד, קפצנו לים ויצאה לנו הזמנה מדליקה
שלחנו להדפסה זריזה ומידדד לשלוח לכולם... שלא יקבלו אותה יום לפני חחח


----------



## HadarGulash (21/4/13)

הזמנה פשוט מדהימה!!! 
לפני כמה ימים קיבלנו את ההזמנות לחתונה שלנו, לדעתי הן ההזמנות הכי יפות שראיתי בחיים...אבל עכשיו כבר לא 

פשוט מדהים! באמת! הייתי שומרת את זה על המקרר לנצח!
אני כל כך אוהבת צבעים, זה פשוט יפה


----------



## djtuli (21/4/13)

תודה על המחמאה! 
היה כיף להכין אותה ועוד יותר כיף לחלק אותה. היא על המקרר שלנו יחד עם המגנטים


----------



## דנדוש152 (21/4/13)

ההזמנה הכי יפה שראיתי, מקסים!


----------



## niki86 (21/4/13)

מקסים ויצירתי! 
גם את התמונה התחתונה צילמתם בעצמכם?


----------



## djtuli (21/4/13)

אם היינו יכולים זה היה קורה 
בכל מקרה לשמחתנו היה לנו צלם אלוף אז התוצאות העלו חיוך


----------



## niki86 (21/4/13)

לא הבנתי... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היה איתכם צלם בים? או שלקחתם את התמונה מהצלם?


----------



## djtuli (21/4/13)

בעלי צלם עם מצלמה מעולה 
ואני "מעצבת בחול" (זאת היתה הבדיחה של אותו שבוע). חברה טובה ליטשה קצת בפוטושופ וזו התוצאה.


----------



## Ruby Gem (21/4/13)

וואו איזה הזמנה יפה! 
אחת ההזמנות היפות שראיתי.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (21/4/13)

הזמנה יצירתית ומקורית 
אחת ההזמנות היפות שראיתי וראיתי הרבה!


----------



## fire witch (21/4/13)

יפה! וייחודי רק לכם שזה בכלל בונוס


----------



## miriti83 (22/4/13)

מקסים


----------



## djtuli (21/4/13)

החינה קולולולולו 
איך יכולתי לומר לא לחינה?!
אז היה מקסים ואמא שלי נכנסה ללחץ!! כל חייה היא חיכתה שהבת שלה תתחתן כדי שהיא תעשה לה חינה. היא מעצבת קירות ופרחים ושולחנות ועוד בשביל ההובי וכל מה שהיא הכינה עד היום לחברים ומשפחה היה כדי להשתפר לקראת החינה של הבת שלה אבל אז היא מגיעה אליה ואומרת לה "אמא את שומעת? אני מתחתנת עוד שלושה שבועות" ואמא שלי "איך אני אספיק להכין את החינה????"
אז שינסנו מותניים וייאללה להתחיל לזוז. היה כיף בטירוף. ממליצה מאוד למי שעושה חתונה גדולה. זה כמו להתחתן פעם שניה רק שזה רק עם האנשים הקרובים ביותר.

איפרתי את עצמי (לפמדתי את זה פעם) ואת השיער לא היה צריך לסדר כי היה לי משתלה על הראש


----------



## yael rosen (21/4/13)

כמה את יפה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



נהנית מכל הודעה חדשה שצצה פה בקרדיטים


----------



## djtuli (21/4/13)

תודה


----------



## fire witch (21/4/13)

את אמיתית ? 
סגרתם הכלללל ב3 חודשים ? 
כבוד!


----------



## djtuli (21/4/13)

לא שלושה חודשים. חמישה שבועות!!


----------



## ronitvas (22/4/13)

אוווווו את מהממת!!! 
איזה אושר בעיניים


----------



## djtuli (21/4/13)

המלון 
אז קמים בבוקר

הגענו למלון "איילנד" בנתניה מתנה מקסימה מחמי
אני הולכת עם אחותי לארוחת בוקר, דניאל הלך למלון לעשות מסג' מפנק


----------



## djtuli (21/4/13)

שיער 
כרמל יהלום המקסימה!!
לא עשיתי ניסיון כי רציתי משהו קליל יחסית ורגע לפני שהיא מתחילה אני אומרת לה "לא בא לי אסוף . אני רוצה פזור" והיא זורמת ומתחילים לעבוד
חייבת לציין אותה לשבח היא הצילה קרייסס שהיה בחדר. אחותי הביאה איזה מישהו שתאפר אותה והיא היתה על הפנים. היא הרגיע את כולנו ולקחה את מעט האיפור שהיא מצאה בחדר והצילה את אחותי מהתעלפות.
היא עשתה גם לאחותי- המלווה- שיער. שנינו היינו מרוצות


----------



## djtuli (21/4/13)

איפור 
שרון דבוש אושרי עשתה עבודה מדהימה
גם אצלה לא עשיתי איפור ניסיון
פטפטנו בבוקר כדי שנחליט מה לעשות ואני הראיתי לה תמונה עם איפור ירוק כחול וזהב שמצא חן בעיני
חברה שלי ואחותי שליוו אותי קיבלו חום כשהיא התחילה למרוח ירוק על העיניים שלי
אני הייתי מאוד רגועה  אם מלארגן חתונה בחודש אני לא נלחצת אז מירוק בעיניים אני אלחץ??

יצא מדהים פלוס


----------



## גברת עוגיה (21/4/13)

איזה יופי


----------



## djtuli (21/4/13)

המפגש 
למרות שראיתי את בעלי באותו הבוקר בכיתי כמו ילדה קטנה כשראיתי אותו
מעניין מה היה קורה אם לא היינו מתראים שבוע....


----------



## djtuli (21/4/13)

השמלה 
ממממ מאיביי
זאת השניה שהזמנתי. את הראשונה השארתי לריקודים כי לזו היה שובל מדהים וגם היא התאימה להינומה שהשאלתי מחברה.


----------



## לולית23 (21/4/13)

השמלה מקסימה! 
וזאת שלובשת אותה נראית קורנת מאושר ויפיפיה אמיתית!
מזל טוב!


----------



## לולית23 (21/4/13)

השמלה מקסימה! 
וזאת שלובשת אותה נראית קורנת מאושר ויפיפיה אמיתית!
מזל טוב!


----------



## HadarGulash (21/4/13)

נראה לי שפספסת כאן משהו... 
איך ב-39 יום הספקת לבחור, להזמין ולהתאים לעצמך שמלה מאי ביי???
וואו, הכישרון....יפה

וגם השמלה מהממת


----------



## djtuli (21/4/13)

איך הצלחתי 
טסתי לסין להביא אותה אותה
חח לא ...

את השמלה הזו הזמנתי אחרי שסגרנו אולם. השמלה הזו לא נתפרה לפי מידות יש לה מידה קבועה. בדקתי עם המוכר והזמנתי את המידה שהיתה צריכה להתאים לי
לפני שקניתי שאלתי את המוכר כמה זמן יקח הוא אמר כמעט שבועיים. זרמתי אמרתי מקסימום יש לי כבר אחת. 
לשמחתי היא הגיעה שבוע לפני והספיקה אפילו לבקר אצל התופרת. 

את השמלה השניה מהריקודים הזמנתי 3 שבועות לפני שסגרנו אולם. רציתי לנסות איך זה ובגלל שהיא עלתה רק 600 שח אז החלטתי לנסות. לשמחתי היא הגיעה יומיים לפני שסגרנו אולם. זאת היתה אחת הסיבות שלא הייתי לחוצה כלל. השמלה זה הדבר היחיד שלא תלוי בי והייתי חייבת לחכות שמישהו יכין לי. היא נתפרה לפי מידה ששלחתי והתאימה כמו כפפה ליד 
לשמחתי המבצע הצליח ושתי השמלות היו מוכנות לחתונה בזמן.


----------



## yulka303 (21/4/13)

השמלה מקסימה!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (21/4/13)

מקסים, מקסים, מקסים!


----------



## fire witch (21/4/13)

מקסימה


----------



## FayeV (21/4/13)

איזה יופי! 
את נראית מדהים! וכל הכבוד לכם על התכנון הסופר קצר! נשמע שלקחתם דברים יחסית ברגוע ביחס לזמן הקצר שעמד לרשותכם


----------



## djtuli (21/4/13)

אוהבים ספונטניות


----------



## djtuli (21/4/13)

צלם סטילס- אייל ברעם 
ה-תמונה

היא צולמה בלובי המלון וגם הוגדלה ונתלתה על הקיר בסלון

לאייל הגעתי דרך הצלמים שאני עובדת איתם (אני עורכת זוכרים) והתוצאות היו עוצרות נשימה. באמת!!


----------



## fire witch (21/4/13)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (22/4/13)

תמונה מקסימה! 
אתם נראים זוג מקסים. מזל טוב!


----------



## djtuli (21/4/13)

קישוט הרכב 
התחתנו ביום ראשון בשבוע
אז יום שישי ישבנו עם סרטים לאורך הבית והכנו את הקישוטים לרכב
כשאני הלכתי למקווה במוצאי שבת בעלי הלך לרכב ניקה אותו וקישט אותו בחינניות
לא מצאתי תמונה טובה יותר לצערי


----------



## djtuli (21/4/13)

גן האירועים 
תצפית בהרצליה
אין לי מושג איך הגעתי אליהם, חיפוש כלשהו באינטרנט
לא רציתי מקום בסביבת נתניה כי כמעט כל גן פה היינו באירוע כל שהוא וכולם חרושיייםם. רצינו לגוון מאוד- לחפש מקום חדש ומיוחד. אם זה היה תלוי בי אני הייתי לוקחת איזה חלקת שדה ועושה בטבע 
בכל מקרה קיבלנו מקום פתוח יפה ולא מתפלצן בכלל. היה חשוב לי גם שהמקום של החופה יהיה נפרד כדי שאנשים יוכלו לראות בלי לדחוף
הם היו מקסימים ונתנו לנו מחיר ששמחנו לשמוע כי עשינו דיל של הדקה ה90
המקום היה יפה וצבעוני האוכל היה מ-ד-ה-י-ם (לפחות ככה האורחים לא מפסיקים לומר)
המקום קיים כבר 17 שנה ומשום מה אף אחד מהאורחים שלנו לא מכיר אותו

אין לי מילים איך היינו מרוצים


----------



## djtuli (21/4/13)

החופה 
המעצב בית של הגן הראה לי כמה עיצובים שלו
הלכנו על עיצוב פשוט וקצת כפרי ורומנטי עם הנרות 
החופה היתה מעל בריכת מים קטנה ועל במה כך שכולם ראו אותנו

שיר הכניסה שלנו היה "בואי כלה" בגרסת יוסי אזולאי. היה ממממש מרגש עם השיר הזה (זה מנגינה של TIME TO SAY GOODRYE" עם כינורות והכל


----------



## djtuli (21/4/13)

זר כלה שלי 
הכנתי אותו עם אמא שלי
כמה מחמאווותתתת ואיזה כיף שהוא כזה יפהההה ועדיין יושב פה על השולחן שלי


----------



## ani4ka4 (21/4/13)

מקסים, איך מכינים זר כזה?


----------



## HadarGulash (21/4/13)

מקסים  
איזה כשרוניות


----------



## djtuli (21/4/13)

תודה  
הכנו אותו משאריות בד שקיבלתי מסלון כלות.
הכנו פרחים מבדים ואיגדנו אותו כמו זר בוקה. אמא שלי למדה עיצוב פרחים פעם אז יש לה קצת כלים וידע.
היתה לי תמונה שממנה לקחנו את הרעיון אבל יצא שונה לגמרייי. לא בטוח שיותר יפה אבל בהחלט יפה


----------



## niki86 (21/4/13)

מדהים! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כמה כישרון!


----------



## fire witch (21/4/13)

את חייבת לעשות הדרכה ! 
משהו, קטן, כמה הוראות קלילות 
את אפילו לא חייבת לצרף תמונות (אלא אם ממש יתחשק לך) 
בבקשה


----------



## djtuli (21/4/13)

חחח איזה מותק 
אין פה הדרכה הכל מאולתר
מכינים פרחים מבדים (חלק מהרעיונות אפשר לראות ביוטיוב. ברוסית תמצאי הכי הרבה הדרכות (ואין לי מושג ברוסית. צריך רק להתסכל ולעשות כמוה))

אולי אני אעשה משהו בסגנון מתישהו.יש לי חשק להעלות טוטוריאלים של כל מיני דברים מגניבים

אעדכן אם אעשה. תודה על התגובות


----------



## ani4ka4 (22/4/13)

יש לך קישורים? 
זה יפיפה


----------



## djtuli (21/4/13)

טבעות 
נכנסו לשוק בנתניה אחרי עשר דקות בדיוק היינו עם טבעות. יפיפיות!


----------



## fire witch (21/4/13)

אצל הצורפים שמגיעים אליהם דרך מעדניה ? 
אנחנו קנינו שם את הטבעות, אחד הימים ההזויים בחיי


----------



## djtuli (21/4/13)

כן 
האוירה לא נעימה כי זה בפאתי השוק
אבל המבחר כיפי והמחירים גם כמובן


----------



## fire witch (21/4/13)

לגמרי אחד המקומות המוזרים


----------



## djtuli (21/4/13)

סלואו 
את הסלואו למדנו לבד. ראינו איזה זוג ביוטיוב ופשוט הלבשנו את הריקוד על השיר שרצינו. יצא מוצלח לגמרי


----------



## natali138 (21/4/13)

היי אורטל 
תחילה אומר שאתם באמת מקסימים וחמודים לאללה!!

ראיתי את הסרטון של הריקוד ויצא לכם מעלף!

יש לך אפשרות להביא קישור של הזוג שלמדתם ממנו את הצעדים? 

(החצי שלי נגד אבל אני חייבת לשכנע אותו...)


----------



## djtuli (21/4/13)

הייי 
הקישור זה לריקוד של זוג אחר בדיוק כמו שאת רואה אותנו. הם לא לימדו או משהו. הם פשוט רקדו בחתונה
ויש עוד מלא קליפים חפשי ביוטיוב יש גם כאלה שמלמדים

בהצלחה ומזל טוב


----------



## djtuli (21/4/13)

השמלה השניה 
גם היא נקנתה באיביי. שלחתי מידות ותפרו לי את השמלה לפי המידות האלו. נוחה ומהממת


----------



## niki86 (21/4/13)

כל הכבוד על הצלחת מבצע השמלות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ואת יפהפיה!


----------



## MineSweeper (21/4/13)

מקסים! מאיפה הזמנת?


----------



## djtuli (21/4/13)

איביי 
WWW.EBAY.COM
ניהלתי שיחה באנגלית עם המוכר לפני שסגרתי על מנת שלא יהיו הפתעות


----------



## MineSweeper (21/4/13)

אפשר קישור למוכר הספציפי?  תודה


----------



## djtuli (21/4/13)

בבקשה  http://myworld.ebay.com/hongxinweddingdress/&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2754

יש הרבה אך בו נתקלתי (היה לו את הדגם שרציתי) והשמלה שהוא תפר היתה מעולה (זו עם הסרט החום)
התאימה בול לפי המידות
מומלץ ללכת לתופרת שתתחשב מידות נכונות

בהצלחה


----------



## djtuli (21/4/13)

ולסיום 
במהלך כל האירגונים וגם אחריהם ניהלנו אתר שבנינו בעצמנו
אם בא לכם להציץ אתם מוזמנים
הקישור הוא לסרטוני הוידאו שאני ערכתי כמובן. צילום וידאו- עופר וזאנה

http://danielortal.org/video.html

תודה לכל מי שהגיב

אורטל ודניאל


----------



## yael rosen (21/4/13)

מרגשת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הוידואים מפעימים - זוויות הצילום, השוטים והעריכה פשוט מצוינים!!
הקרדיטים שלך קסומים, מלאי חן וקסם
ואת, גברתי, פשוט יפיפייה!!

מזל טוב ענק, ומכל הלב


----------



## djtuli (21/4/13)

תודה יעלי 
את מחממת את הלב
תודה תודה תודה


----------



## אילנילי (21/4/13)

האתר - ממש רעיון יפה 
אהבתי את הרעיון לעשות אתר שלכם, לכתוב עליכם , רעיון מקורי ויפה.


----------



## djtuli (21/4/13)

הוא היה נראה אחרת לפני החתונה 
קודם תודה 
היה לנו ספירה לאחור, מפת הגעה ואפילו דף אישורי הגעה כך שחלק יכלו לאשר דרכו ולחסוך לנו עוד טלפון 
אחרי החתונה התאמנו אותו והוא נראה עכשיו ככה


----------



## אילנילי (21/4/13)

אחלה רעיון 
לשים באתר אישורי הגעה ומפה.. אנחנו פתחנו מייל לאישורי הגעה ואף אחד לא רשם לנו שם.. בארץ זה כנראה פחות מקובל ככה שאנחנו צריכים לטלפן לכולם.. חוץ מחברים ומשפחה קרובה שאישרו  לנו במועד קבלת ההזמנה או סמס..


----------



## djtuli (21/4/13)

גם אצלנו זה היה ככה 
היתה לנו חתונה בשביל ההורים יותר ולכן מרבית האורחים היו חברים של ההורים. בעיקר שלי. והאישורי הגעה איתם היו על הפנים
מה שיצא טוב בסופו של דבר זה שהיו איזה עשרה שהגיע בלי לאשר הגעה וכיסו לנו את האחוז שלא הגיע, ככה שלא יצאנו בהפסד מנות מההתחייבות.
שזה כמובן החלק המגעיל חחח אבל התמזל מלנו. ההפרש ממה שהתחייבנו לכמות שהגיע בפועל היתה הפסד שלחמש מנות. שזה ממש יפה! הערכה מצוינת.


----------



## ronitvas (22/4/13)

תודה על קרדיטים מקסימים! 
שאפו על המהירות - בהחלט לא רואים כל יום חתונה מדהימה במינימום זמן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מאחלת לכם חיים מאושרים


----------



## djtuli (21/4/13)

הפינוקים של אמא 
הבת הראשונה מתחתנת זה לא מסתכם בזה שכבר קראתם
אמא הכינה הפתעה מתוקה ומצחיקה
אין על אמא


----------



## djtuli (21/4/13)

תוספות משלנו-ארטיקים 
קנינו 300 ארטיקים וביקשנו שיחלקו אותם באירוע
הם הגיע בשיא הריקודים כשהיה מזה חם והתאימו בול
יש בנתניה חנות מפעל של פלדמן 
לא הצלחנו לסחוב הכל לאולם ולכן נשאר לנו קרטון של ארטיקים בהקפאה. עדיין נהנים ממנו (ונשאר לנו הפסיפלורה.. יאמי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## vivi87 (21/4/13)

אפשר לדעת... 
כמה עלו הארטיקים? 
ומי בכלל דואג להביא ולחלק אותם?


----------



## djtuli (21/4/13)

בבקשה 
קנינו אותם בחנות המפעל של *פלדמן* נתניה. כל אחד עלה 1 שח (אפשר למצוא את המחיר הזה בכל חנות סיטונאית)
בהתאם לאולם תחליטו מה לעשות
גיסי הביא אותם לאולם ביום האירוע עם קרטון קירור שהיה לנו
מנהל האירוע צריך לדעת על זה מראש והוא דואג להוציא וחלק בזמן הנכון (שיא הריקודים כשחם)

אני הייתי צריכה לבקש ממלצרית להסתובב בין השולחנות. אפשר לבקש את זה מראש.

נשארו לנו כמעט חצי ארטיקים בבית אחרי האירוע. לאירוע של 400 איש הספיקו כ200 ארטיקים


----------



## אילנילי (21/4/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים!


----------



## החלפתיניק (22/4/13)

מאד נהניתי מהקרדיטים! 
רואים שהשקעת מחשבה ועשית כל דבר בדרך שלך. לתכנן חתונה בזמן כזה קצר נשמע פרויקט ממש מגניב.


----------

